# Cougar casserole.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

~ 6 cougar chops
~ 1 stick sweet butter
~ salt and pepper
~ dry thyme
~ 1 cup bread crumbs, sifted
~ 1 cup beef broth
~ 1 cup dry white wine
~ 1 onion
~ 2 cloves
~ 1 clove garlic
~ 1 bay leaf
~ 2 stalks celery
~ 2 tbsp parsley
~ 2 tbsp chives
~ 2 tbsp minced shallots
~ lemon juice 
Season the chops to taste with the salt, pepper and thyme.

Melt the butter in an earthenware casserole dish. Add the chops and brown on both sides.

Remove the chops once browned and add the bread crumbs.

Cook on low until golden. Remove from heat.

Add the chops back into the bread crumbs. Pour on the broth and wine. Correct your seasonings if needed.

Peel the onion and insert the cloves into it. Add to the chops.

Add the clove of garlic, bay leaf and celery. Cover and bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.

Combine the parsley, chives and shallots with a little of lemon juice. Sprinkle it over the chops.

Bake uncovered another 15 minutes.

Remove from the oven and remove the onion, bay leaf, celery and garlic. Skim off any fat.

 Al


----------

